# 75g Stocking Ideas for all male peacock and hap



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm new to cichlids and I've been reading through other posts about stocking ideas but there's so many different variants so I thought I'd post my own. As I understand it, you either want just a few different species with 1 male to 4 or 5 females or all males that look nothing alike. Correct me if I'm wrong. Initially I thought I'd go with juveniles but that seems impossible to get all males. So with going the all male route, is this a reasonable list?

OB Peacock	
Ngara Flametail -Aulonocara stuartgranti
Ruby Red -Aulonocara Rubescens
Bi-Color 500 - Aulonocara maulana
Dragon Blood - Aulonocara sp. Firefish
Apache - Aulonocara Hybrid
Sunshine - Aulonocara sp. stuartgranti "Maleri"
Electric Yellow -Labidochromis Caeruleus Lions Cove
Red Blaze - Otopharynx lithobates Red Blaze
Taiwan Reef - Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan
Zimbabwe Rock - Otopharynx Lithobates zimbabwe rock
Fireline Mloto - Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma
Sulfur Head - Aulonocara Maylandi

Tank is 75 gal, 48". Is this too few or too many fish? I've read you want to overstock a little but it's pretty difficult getting no 2 fish that look alike.
I've read that OB's and Dragon Bloods might be a problem but the wife really likes those. Am I right that the Electric Yellow is a Mbuna but it'll be fine with Peacocks and Haps?

Sorry for the tons of questions and posts recently, I'm just trying to do as much research and get as much feedback as I can before I jump into this. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You have about the right numbers, and your list MIGHT work (you never know), but I would expect these problems and therefore make these changes.

Pick your favorite and go with timid or aggressive, depending on which he is.

OB Peacock ok if you go aggressive
Ngara Flametail -Aulonocara stuartgranti ok if you go timid
Ruby Red -Aulonocara Rubescens ok if you go timid
Bi-Color 500 - Aulonocara maulana ok
Dragon Blood - Aulonocara sp. Firefish ok if you go aggressive. Choose one jacobfreibergi
Apache - Aulonocara Hybrid ok if you go aggressive. Choose one jacobfreibergi
Sunshine - Aulonocara sp. stuartgranti "Maleri" ok if you go timid
Electric Yellow -Labidochromis Caeruleus Lions Cove ok
Red Blaze - Otopharynx lithobates Red Blaze ok if you go timid. Choose one otopharynx.
Taiwan Reef - Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan too big for 75G
Zimbabwe Rock - Otopharynx Lithobates zimbabwe rock ok if you go timid. Choose one otopharynx.
Fireline Mloto - Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma ok if you go timid
Sulfur Head - Aulonocara Maylandiavoid in all male, even the timid mix


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks. Any ideas for a few that could work if I replace the aggressive ones, the sulfer head, and the zimbabwe? I don't think I have any solid blue ones in that list.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you go timid, you would be replacing the maylandia, the taiwan and one of the otopharynx in any case.

Then also the OB, the jakes and the hybrids.

So you need about six fish to substitute. I would probably just do a group of 5 yellow labs instead of one and call it stocked.

These haps are nice:
Placidochromis electra
Protomelas marginatus


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

5 male yellow labs would be fine together?

So I'd end up with something like:

Ngara Flametail -Aulonocara stuartgranti
Ruby Red -Aulonocara Rubescens
Bi-Color 500 - Aulonocara maulana
Sunshine - Aulonocara sp. stuartgranti "Maleri"
Red Blaze - Otopharynx lithobates Red Blaze 
Fireline Mloto - Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma 
Placidochromis electra

X5:
Electric Yellow -Labidochromis Caeruleus Lions Cove

I think that's a pretty solid mix of colors in there. Shame about the Taiwan being too big. They're probably one of my favorite looking.

Thanks for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

On the labs, do 1m:5f. Females are just as bright as males.


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

Makes sense. Good to know. Are there any other reds that would fit in with this mix that you know of?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Problem is that you don't want any look-alikes. No haps or mbuna that are peaceful and small enough for 75G that I am aware of.


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah that's what I thought. The rubescens will do. I think this list looks pretty good. Now to run it by the wife. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I have kept Haplochromis Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback with peacocks. I would recommend this one with timid Peacocks. I currently have a Xystichromis Phytophagus Christmas Fulu doing well and really colored up in a Peacock/Hap tank. This one can handle more aggression. Both are Lake Victoria, but seem to work with Malawi for me. They don't get very big, little over 4 inches. Maybe DJ or others have tried this combination before and can chime in also.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For me the flameback did not color up with haps and peacocks. And I had other fish that were wimpy.


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

Couple more questions. The site I'm considering doesn't have everything I want in stock for "Premium Males." They have a little over half at at that size and then a few that are "Premium Unsexed" which I'm guessing is a step up from juvenile but still not showing color yet. And they only have juveniles of Placidochromis electra, which they say are 1.5". The biggest any of the "Premium" sizes in my list are is 2.5". This site claims to have a pretty high success rate for picking males for juveniles, which I'm assuming would be the same for the "Premium Unsexed." Does any one have experience buying either of those sizes and hoping for males? Would it be a bad idea to buy some "premium males", some "premium unsexed" and one juvenile and tell them I want males? Or should I wait until they have everything in stock so I now for sure what I'm getting? I already emailed the site, not sure of their response time so I thought I'd ask here too. If I wait for them to have everything in stock, how long should I wait? The tank is ready and I'm getting antsy.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd try another site.

If that is the only vendor you are willing to use, I would buy only premium males (they guarantee or refund, correct?). Then if you choose one species to get unsexed juveniles as long as the females look nothing like any of the other females, you can do that.

The problem with taking a chance is if you end up getting some females...once you mix them in your tank you can no longer ID the species so you can't sell them or give them away.


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah that's what I'm worried about. Would LFS take unidentified females back and be able to put them in the "mixed peacocks" tank? Lol I'm kidding but not really. I've looked at the retail reviews on here and checked out a bunch of those sites but I can't seem to find this mix anywhere. Would you mind sending me a PM of sites you've had success with? I'll tell you which one I was looking at. Appreciate it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Send me a PM and I will reply.

It is unlikely you will find every fish at a single vendor for one purchase. The important thing is to get a vendor that sells pure fish and won't sell you a fish as male that is not old enough to be sure.


----------



## Slow-n-Steady (Aug 3, 2018)

I'd also hold out for larger fish sold as males. I've had really good success ordering online, but it takes an extreme amount of patience as ime you have to make multiple orders to get the stocking you want--and you can't always get the exact stocking you really do want. And it's hard leveling off the aggression until you have enough fish to do so. Good luck!


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

Being new and not having really seen many of these fish in person are these too similar? Should I choose 1 from each group or are they different enough that I'll be fine. It's a little tough going off of pictures because they look different depending which website you look at.

1
Aulonocara stuartgranti usisya - Flavescent
Aulonocara sp. stuartgranti "Maleri" - Sunshine

2
Aulonocara Maulana - Bi-Color 500
Aulonocara Hueseri - Midnight
Aulonocara stuartgranti Mdoka Orange - Ngara Flametail


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Choose one yellow, one blue and one that is red/orange/pink. The red/orange/pink ones seem to compete despite variations in color.

The one exception I have experience with is that usisya and maleri island are good together. But blue neon not good with either of these.

I have heard bi-color can mix with other blues. Flametail is timid. If you get Flametail, avoid aggressive peacocks like jacobfreibergi.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I have good luck with Aulonocara Turkis. They are real beauties! I have one in each of my all male tanks. In my tanks they seem to work well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree Turkis is a unique light blue among peacocks. Not always easy to find though.


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

Well I got my fish. I did a ton of research and asked a bunch of questions here and I appreciate all of your responses but, well... my wife wanted to go to the lfs and pick some out. So all (or most) of that research just went out the window. But everyone seems to be getting along so far for the most part. I got them in 2 batches. Some from the lfs and some online. Here's my stock list:

From lfs:

6x Labidochromis Caeruleus Lions Cove - Electric Yellow Lab 5f:1m
Pseudotropheus acei - Yellow tail acei
OB Peacock
Aulonocara sp. Firefish - Albino Dragon Blood? Solid Orange Color
Aulonocara sp. Firefish - Was sold as a Strawberry Peacock. Solid Pink Color

From online store:

Aulonocara stuartgranti - Ngara Flametail
Otopharynx Lithobates - zimbabwe rock
Aulonocara sp. Turkis
Protomelas taeniolatu - Red Empress
Aulonocara sp. Firefish - Blue Dragon Blood - not showing color yet

The OB seems to be the bully so far. He'll chase someone but it's seems sparing and only for a few seconds before he gives up. Everyone else seems to be getting along so far, but I'm aware that problems could arise as they mature.


----------



## Slow-n-Steady (Aug 3, 2018)

Just keep an eye on the OB. They typically are very aggressive or get very aggressive as they get bigger.

Also agree that Turkis peacocks look amazing, can never find them anywhere.


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

Will do. Glad I was able to find a Turkis. He definitely stands out and is unique and very cool looking


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Not only watch the OB, your Dragon Blood and Strawberry are probably one in the same. (Both hybrid) They may but heads also even though one is albino. The Ngara Flametail is probably the most mellow. How large are all of your new fish? Pics please. We all love to see everyone's new fish! :dancing:


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

My three OB's were the most aggressive ones in my 180gal all male peacock/hap tank, had to re-home each as they neared adult size. My Dragon Bloods/Strawberries are more mellow and still doing just fine in my 450gal.


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

All of them are around 3 inches right now. The labs might be closer to 2.5 though. The albino dragon blood and the strawberry actually seem pretty mellow right now but I'll definitely keep an eye on them. Here's some pics


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Nice, well done. I hope you enjoy the tank.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks great! I love the bonsai tree or whatever it's called. Lol! You have some good quality fish in there. Good luck with your tank!


----------



## artlee6 (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks! Yeah that tree was a lot of work. The canopies or whatever were bare with a lot of sharp pointy edges so we decided to glue fake grass to it. It was a pain but I think it turned out pretty cool.


----------

